
Tim Berners-Lee on the future of the web: 'The system is failing' - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/nov/15/tim-berners-lee-world-wide-web-net-neutrality
======
frabbit
Or phrased another way: Tim Berners-Lee calls for censorship of "political"
ads as a follow up to his support for DRM[1].

1\.
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170712/10262037770/eff-o...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170712/10262037770/eff-
officially-appeals-tim-berners-lee-decision-drm-html.shtml#comments)

~~~
craftyguy
Tim needs to resign.

~~~
meh2frdf
From being Tim?

------
thomastjeffery
"The system" is the group of popular centralized communication networks.

What we need is not censorship, but privacy. Malicious advertisers are given
credibility by centralized public social networks like Facebook and Twitter.

We shouldn't be begging Facebook and Twitter to police communication; we
should be _replacing_ them.

